# TRT and Exemestane



## Magical (Dec 11, 2014)

I recently started TRT through a clinic. I had everything I needed already, but I really needed that prescription due to exwife issues. So I received everything I need to get back on testosterone. My last natty blood test came in at 327.
So anyway, the plan is to hold on to the pharmacy gear as there is no way I can afford to continue using this clinic. I will use the pharmacy gear while traveling and to keep me out of trouble with the exwife. 
I would rather kill the estrogen instead of blocking it so Im using stane instead of adex. I researched the subject of TRT and stane and did find results, just not  a lot of information. I knew it would be trial and error and would probably take awhile to get everything balanced. Initially, I started stane on pin days at 25mg. It didnt take long to start feeling crappy. Im assuming my E2 was too low, but I didnt run a blood test with this protocol so I dont know for sure. So listed below is the protocol that I am trying now. Im going to run this for a few weeks and then run a blood test and see how things look.

250mg Test E ew (125mg Monday and Thursday)
500iu HCG ew (250iu Monday and Thursday)
Exemestane 2.5mg ed

Im going to run this for a few weeks and then run a blood test and see how things look. I will try to update this thread with results and shit


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 12, 2014)

Is that GWP stane?? Like I don't know lol


----------



## Magical (Dec 12, 2014)

You know thats GWP Stane lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2014)

Hcg day after the injections. 

I don't want to ask but I am gonna... wtf does the ex wife have to do with it?


----------



## Magical (Dec 12, 2014)

POB its a long story. She is one of the dirtiest chicks out there


----------



## shenky (Dec 14, 2014)

ISO if it's helpful but I use .25mg arimidex once a week on 100mg t ew


----------



## Magical (Dec 16, 2014)

I ended up bumping dosage up to 2.5mg twice a day. Ive been feeling good for several days. Im going to continue this protocol and run bloods in a few weeks


----------

